# Humminbird Transducer Question



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the 798 SI unit and I just realized the SI units above mine are sold with a different transducer. My transducer is short and rather thick while the other one is much longer and skinnier. It's compatible with my unit except it's capable of 800 khz and my unit is not. Does anyone know if there is an advantage to upgrading transducers? By advantage I basically mean a clearer/larger, etc. image on the screen.

And that brings up another question. When using SI the distance across the screen seems like you've covered a lot of water. I'm wondering why the image couldn't be larger and cover less distance.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/side-down-imaging/257496-humminbird-798-ci-hd-si-unit-help.html

Here is another link I think will help your question ?

Ron


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link. It kinda tip-toed around the answer I was looking for but no verification. It made me think of something else though that puzzles me. My 798 unit is a 5" screen with 640 x 640 resolution. The 998 is a 8" screen with 480 x 800 resolution and the 1198 is a 10.4" screen with 600 x 800 resolution. Even though both those screens are bigger than mine the vertical resolution is less than mine. That means the pixels are bigger in those units and therefore less detailed but it doesn't make sense a larger unit would have less detail.

And while I'm asking questions is special software needed to play the unit's recordings on your computer.

Oh, and does anyone know of a website that's like, "Everything you always wanted to know about side imaging but were afraid to ask."


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out the links below for Bassboat central.com. I would say that this is the best source for HB SI information. Several of the people that post often really know their stuff. Also several of the HB techs also post and answer questions. 

http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-sonar-gps/
http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-image-interpretation/


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Shaggy,
If you go to the Humminbird website and register your unit, you will be able to see if there are any updates available ( i beleive) and plus they have tech support and all that good stuff that should be able to answer your questions pretty quick, at least they did mine.

Ron


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Shaggy said:


> And while I'm asking questions is special software needed to play the unit's recordings on your computer.


I just aquired a 798 this season... the only thing that I have found so far to view the Recordings on a PC is Humviewer. (You can search on that name on the Internet to find a download.) 
There doesn't seem to be alot of help (ie User Manual) for HV but if you play around long enough you will find most of the functions... good luck

-OS


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?action=forum

Go to this forum for everything you want to know. It is fully dedicated to side imaging and all other Humminbird models. They even have special forums for each model.

To answer your transducer question. Reviews are mixed as to wether the mpre expensive transducer helps. In my case a 797 C it helped. I have since moved on to a 1198. To these old eyes the bigger screen was a huge help. I now see stuff I would have missed on the smaller screen of the 797.

This site is completely free and will help you if you are willing to read.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Thanks for posting that link. It kinda tip-toed around the answer I was looking for but no verification. It made me think of something else though that puzzles me. My 798 unit is a 5" screen with 640 x 640 resolution. The 998 is a 8" screen with 480 x 800 resolution and the 1198 is a 10.4" screen with 600 x 800 resolution. Even though both those screens are bigger than mine the vertical resolution is less than mine. That means the pixels are bigger in those units and therefore less detailed but it doesn't make sense a larger unit would have less detail.
> 
> And while I'm asking questions is special software needed to play the unit's recordings on your computer.
> 
> Oh, and does anyone know of a website that's like, "Everything you always wanted to know about side imaging but were afraid to ask."


http://www.jasonhalfenoutdoors.com/

And the side imaging forum papaperch posted.


----------

